# Replacing Shocks and Struts



## Jboggie77 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a 2003 Maxima SE with 135,000 miles, and it rides HARD. My tires are new, my shocks and struts still have a lot of life left in them and my alignment is good. I was curious as to if I changed my shocks and struts will that give me a smoother ride? I do not want to lose my tight steering and being able to take a curve at 50 – 60 mph. I have spoke to a Nissan mechanic and he told me not to change a thing, but I just am starting to get REAL tired of hitting a minor bump in the road and it feeling like I hit a pothole. Other than that the car is in great shape minus normal wear and tear. 

Does anyone have any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

If you soften up your ride then you will get more body roll through turns...just a downfall to a 'sporty' suspension.
I'd leave it the way it was...

IF you have money though, you could get some adjustable shocks/struts. Turn it to soft when traveling, hard when you feel spirited. That goes to say that adjusting them isn't going to take a little bit of your time.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, the softer you make the suspension the more speed you'll loose in the corners.


----------

